# Larger clutch and fostering



## kiwitiels (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi there, I'm hoping someone can offer some advice. I have 3 pairs breeding, 1 pair has entered a moult after raising a large clutch but I have 2 pairs just on their second clutch.

One pair started hatching theirs almost a week ago, there's now 6 young but the youngest two are quite a bit smaller/younger than the other 4. They are 1 and 2 days old.

I have another pair on eggs due to hatch mid to late this week.

I am concerned for the youngest 2 chicks getting fed enough and not getting squashed, this seems to be a common issue in clutches larger than 3 or 4 for me.

Would you foster them to the pair expecting hatchlings soon with the view to possibly return them to their original box in a week or two when bigger and better able to beg, or return only one depending on the size the the other clutch yet to hatch.

The pair with 6 the male is 4yrs old and experienced, the hen this is her first season and second clutch.

Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How many eggs are the other pair on? I would foster the babies but I'm not sure I would put them back when they are bigger. If the other pair can handle the two babies then I would leave them there. 

You could also try co-parenting the younger two. The biggest issue with a clutch this size is the size difference. By now, the older babies are over a week old and are getting more solid versions of food, which is also being fed to the smaller babies and they aren't quite ready for that yet. You could offer them a super liquidy hand feed in the morning and in the evening so that they get what they need and don't need to leave their parents.


----------



## kiwitiels (Jan 1, 2017)

thank you the other pair are on 5 eggs. To spread the numbers around I thought I could move 1 back once a week old or so each box has 5 and he would've got a good start under the other pair. Just not sure if I should foster two at once or one and watch what they do (accept the baby)?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I mean you could try one baby and see how it goes. I would also feed them yourself until the baby is accepted. I had to do that with a baby, I fostered it to a pair on eggs and I had to hand feed it every two hours for two days until they finally accepted it and started feeding it. It was exhausting but worth it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've never had any problems with switching babies around from one nest to the other. The parents can't count so they don't know how many they're supposed to have. They don't mind if an unfamiliar chick shows up in the nest, and they take care of it along with the others even if the chick looks very different from the others. 

My pairs have also never had any problem taking care of 6 chicks. Are the babies truly undersized, or do they just seem that way because you've gotten used to looking at the older babies? I like to weigh my chicks first thing in the morning (before the parents have had the chance to stuff them full of food) so I can tell whether anyone is falling behind. And my experience is that the youngest chicks in a big clutch often look puny and undersized to me, but they actually weigh the same that the other chicks did at the same age.


----------



## kiwitiels (Jan 1, 2017)

Yesterday I moved them both to the other nest with 5 eggs. When I checked them when parents came out to feed they were quite spread around the box (the climate us quite warm). As the oldest is a week old and eyes beginning to open, these ones can manage that but the 2 newborns need to be huddled I thought. My gut said they shouldn't be left in there. The youngest (36hrs old) had an empty crop and the 5th had a seedy looking mix in his. I had noticed the parents had returned to the seeds rather than just softfood so you were right about that.
I didn't think they were stunted at all, just too great an age gap between them and the oldest ones. I'm not sure why but there seemed to be a longer than usual gap between the 4th and 5th ones hatching. The temp is very variable where I live perhaps that had something to do with it.

Both were still alive, pink and calling this morning under the other pair. I've heard them feeding.
When I put them in that nest I did sprinkle them with that nests sawdust and brush it off again so they smelled similar but yeah, so far I've not had a pair reject a chick but I haven't fostered to a pair with none yet hatched before. Hopefully problem rectified. The other four are doing super Well, 2 of them are wf Lutino (& pied), I didn't know Dad was split ino so.a nice surprise.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Glad to hear chicks are doing ok. Generally if couple on eggs is experienced they will accept newborn. When their own babies hatch I would possibly return those chicks back for the sake of #4 and # 5 eggs of that clutch. For me-egg swapping or even chicks swapping is common practice as I always try for a nest with equally sized chicks. I literally had to pull a newborn before from under big stuffed crop of older sibling,when there is age difference newborns often get dehydrated and get less feedings always hiding under big siblings thinking it is ""Mommy""In years I also have observed some ''rules of fostering"'-any couple would take eggs ,most of them would take newborns but when it comes to older chicks-they generally would accept a chick who is of the same age or younger then their clutch. If a chick is even couple of days older then their oldest-some couples may not take it and leave it starving. So I keep it all in mind while fostering..Unfortunately fostering is really necessary to minimize or avoid losses.. Good luck with your chicks!


----------



## kiwitiels (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you some really good advice. The last egg I thought had perished hatched yesterday so now there is potentially 11 between 2 pairs.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Experienced pair can raise up to 9 babies..But thats a lot of strain.. 11 between 2 couples is ok. Make sure they always have soaked seeds and other soft foods available


----------



## kiwitiels (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks yes my day is seemingly punctuated by rinsing and feeding soaked seed (that is, after feeding my own baby)!

Little chick I moved yesterday as it was pipping was pink and moving this afternoon but crop appeared empty. I'm unsure if to be concerned or if this is natural as he absorbs the yolk?
The other 2 I fostered to them are looking really good and well fed and the parents are dedicated to covering their eggs as well. This is this pairs 1st season whereas the pair I fostered these chicks from has a 4yr old cockbird but this is his first year with me. Is his hens 1st season.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It can take up to 12 hours for the yolk to be absorbed so the parent birds wont feed it just yet. So glad the babies are doing well!!


----------



## kiwitiels (Jan 1, 2017)

ninfatiel said:


> Experienced pair can raise up to 9 babies..But thats a lot of strain.. 11 between 2 couples is ok. Make sure they always have soaked seeds and other soft foods available





roxy culver said:


> It can take up to 12 hours for the yolk to be absorbed so the parent birds wont feed it just yet. So glad the babies are doing well!!


Thanks for the help guys. I don't know how I miscounted perhaps Dad had an egg hiding under him but in the end I had 12 between 2 pairs which I juggled to keep the ages similar. All have survived and done extremely well. I pulled 3 for handrearing by another breeder after a while, and the others are now fledging. Pic is from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aww they're cute! You have at least two, maybe three pieds in there!


----------

